# My cruze wont move in any gears! Helppppp!



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Call the dealer. Free tow and they'll repair the problem.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> Call the dealer. Free tow and they'll repair the problem.


:iagree:


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

What color was the oil he took out? 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

Aeroscout977 said:


> What color was the oil he took out?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


My question, as well... A friend did that to his wife's 4-runner... Drained the transmission instead of the engine...

Mike


----------



## mpuckett726 (Nov 11, 2011)

im not sure, wont go back and look either because he drained it into something that already had oil in it. but i will def have him look into that because it makes too much sense not to be the case since he was having a hard time trying to find where it was to drain the oil. where are the oil and transmission driange each located?
also, thanks for all your quick rsponses and help!


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

If he drained the transmission instead of the dipstick and then added oil to the motor, the oil dipstick reading will be very high. Possibly to the degree that it could cause engine damage. My advice is the same as the others except I would avoid starting the car at all. It will probably cost you a little for the dealer to fix it but you don't want to risk making it worse by trying to solve it yourself at this point.


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

mpuckett726 said:


> Today my husband changed the oil to my cruze, now it wont move in any gears! Im really not sure as to what he did but once we got it off the ramps it started just fine than we tried putting it in reverse to drive but nothing! *Im guessing he didnt drain the transmission on accident because the oil is back t 100%*. Than we thought maybe it was due to the shift linkage but still nothing! Does anyone possibly have a clue and can help suggest some solutions?


The oil life monitor is not an indication of how much oil is in the crankcase. He merely reset the oil life monitor by pressing a button.

My guess is he drained the transmission instead of the oil. How he fit 4 more quarts of oil in a crankcase undrained is anyone's guess.

Next time he wants to change the oil have him look at this thread right here on these very forums. Very informative including pics:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/544-cruze-oil-change-1-4t.html


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

A lot of times transmission drain plugs are very close to the engine drain plugs. Under bad lighting it could be easy to confuse the two especially with oil color.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## mpuckett726 (Nov 11, 2011)

sedanman said:


> The oil life monitor is not an indication of how much oil is in the crankcase. He merely reset the oil life monitor by pressing a button.
> 
> My guess is he drained the transmission instead of the oil. How he fit 4 more quarts of oil in a crankcase undrained is anyone's guess.
> 
> ...


thanks a ton! def wish we would have found your thread before starting!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

mpuckett726 said:


> thanks a ton! def wish we would have found your thread before starting!


lol uh oh... does that mean you DID drain the trans fluid?


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

If it won't move in gear I am SURE that is what he did.


----------



## mpuckett726 (Nov 11, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> lol uh oh... does that mean you DID drain the trans fluid?


haaa not sure yet waiting for my husband to get off work to look into it and see which one he actually drained! but im hoping thats what it is and nothing more serious cause being carless or having to share my husbands 69 chevelle isnt going to work!


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> If it won't move in gear I am SURE that is what he did.


I agree. Have him check the oil level too.


----------



## mpuckett726 (Nov 11, 2011)

where is the transmission fluid located?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

mpuckett726 said:


> where is the transmission fluid located?


The Automatic Transmission Fluid is in the transmission (also called a transaxle) itself. The transaxle is bolted to the driver side end of the engine and the drain plugs for both are at the bottom of the respective cases. The transaxle has the driveshafts (also called halfshafts) coming out of it. The halfshafts then go to each front wheel.
If you are asking where the transmission fluid dipstick is for checking the ATF level, I do not believe there is one. The automatic transmission on the Cruze is filled for life and unless it is leaking fluid, there is no way/reason to check it. There is a fill port on the side of the transmission case above the drain plug, but it is sealed after the transmission is filled at the factory. Removing that fill plug is the only way to check the fluid level. Appearently, a new plug is required if the original one is removed.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

If it is any consolation, I once did an "oops" on an oil change. I drained the old oil, removed and replaced the filter, and then left the car to drain completely. A couple of hours later, I came back and put four quarts of Mobil1 synthetic in. I checked the dipstick and was stunned to see no oil on it. It took me a few to remember that I never put the drain plug back in the pan! Those four fresh quarts were in with the drain oil. 

Jim


----------



## A&J Cruzin (Aug 8, 2011)

well i know this happens alot...thats why i either change my own oil..or take it to chev and have it done...my parents took their subie to wally world one time..and they drained the trans..and then added more oil to the engine..not too smart...i cant see how someone could do that...but then ive been working on cars sence i was 13 or so...


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Jim Frye said:


> . Appearently, a new plug is required if the original one is removed.


!!!!! What crap that would be!



PS: when it comes to oil oops I(and with the help of a faulty check valve) successfully made the oil reservoir explode on our helicopter after a 600 hour service. So many shop towels... So many shop towels 

Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> Appearently, a new plug is required if the original one is removed.


I recall reading that here and now, I can't find the reference. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong. 

Update:
OK, I found the reference. It was a TSB for the manual transmission, and it states that you must replace the check plug. The manual transaxle has three plugs. The fill is on the top of the case under the battery tray. The check plug is on the side of the case near the halfshaft seal. The drain plug is on the bottom of the case. I found a description of the 6T40 plugs in a GM training PDF and the auto has the same plugs in the same places. I am thus thinking that the auto check plug must also be replaced if removed. Again, someone correct me if I am wrong. 

P.S. to the OP, what really happened?


----------

